# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Season's Greetings

## Irihapeti

Since I'm on the early side of the International Date Line:...

Season's greetings and best wishes to all.

Have a great time and don't eat too much.  :Smile:

----------


## UltimateCat

Thanks! Enjoy the Holday!

----------


## guiverc

Thanks & Merry Christmas to all.

----------


## mIk3_08

Merry Christmas Guys, Regards and cheers.

----------


## poorguy

_Merry Christmas Everyone!_

----------


## Frogs Hair

Have a cool Yule !!

----------


## wildmanne39

Merry Christmas everyone.

----------


## mIk3_08

Happy New Year in Advance Guys, Regards and cheers.

----------

